# Heavy Whipping Cream?



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2003)

Okay, several of you (especially DP & w8lifter) often talk about heavy whipping cream in their shakes, etc.

I was at Safeway yesterday and I looked at all of the whipping creams and they were all very high in saturated fat. Is there another brand that you all use, or is that normal for them to be high in saturated fat?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2003)

All heavy or whipping creams are relatively high in saturated fat. I think it all boils down to a trade off... higher fat, yet lower/zero carbs and sugar.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2003)

yeah, that I understand (the carb/fat tradeoff), but why would you want high saturated fats?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

For cream:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=9674&highlight=saturated

w8 has a link for why SF is not bad...there is also a huge section on SF in the Mercola Insulin article, accessible in the Best Nutritional threads sticky....

We worry about Trans and Cis Fats, not SF...esp in low insulin space!  My CHOL ranges between 155 and 171 on 120 to 140 Grams of fat a day, mostly saturated. 

DP


----------



## Karlito (Mar 3, 2003)

Wouldn't Flax seed oil be a better choice?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Depends on your goals, and the rest of your program 

DP


----------



## Karlito (Mar 3, 2003)

So what would those differences be?  Flax seed for cutting, Heavy Cream for hard gainers?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Not exactly...we try to balance our Omega 3's and 6's, primarily w/flax/fish...and we use Cream when bulking or maintaining...or as an alternate fat source w/o carbs 

We do use more flax when cutting....but that is not the complete story there.

w8...could you add that SF link please?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

The Truth About Saturated Fat 

Trans Fat Much Worse for You Than Saturated Fat 

Adding to what DP said...we generally use more cream, less flax when maintaining/bulking (assuming n6-n3 is balanced) so that when it comes time to cut, we can use it as a tweak (more flax, less cream) and it is a "shock" to the system.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks!  

DP


----------

